# Looking for Puppy- Need Advice!



## Jumala (Oct 31, 2012)

My family is looking to find a German Shepherd puppy, but I'm a little overwhelmed with the process of finding a good breeder in Texas. I have contacted one breeder and looked at some rescue shelters, but had a few red flags with the breeder and have some reservations about getting an older dog with baggage and unknown lineage/health concerns. I was hoping that someone could give me a few leads on Texas breeders that they have had good experiences with.

We are not looking to breed or show- we just want a solid, healthy dog to watch over the house, protect us when out running at night, and to go to the park with.

I've been reading up about all of the possible health issues that German Shepherds can have through unethical breeding practices and am a little freaked out and am realizing the importance of finding a breeder with good references. Other than hips and shoulders, is there anything else that I need to verify about the parents? 

I'm sorry if some of my questions sound silly- I still don't know that much about the breed and have a lot to learn! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Julie


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Look here for questions to ask and things to look for. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Please know that not every GSD will 'watch over you house' or 'protect you on walks'. Some are naturally protective, others aren't. Just having a GSD can be a deterrent, but if you want to be 100% sure, then you'd have to do PP training when the dog is older and if he passes the evaluation for that training. Not all will. 

I'd really suggest getting more info. on the breed first. They aren't for everyone. They can be high maintenance. They need a good amount of time and exercise. Do you know which 'type' of shepherd you want?


----------



## Jumala (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the quick responses.

We would definitely want to train the dog and recognize that not all dogs are naturally protective. Also, my husband is a runner, so I think exercise will not really be an issue. What else makes the breed high maintenance?

I guess what I am looking for is which breeders people have had good experiences with. I'm not necessarily looking for negative comments, but if there are any places I should absolutely avoid, I would appreciate a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't help you in terms of reputable breeders, being that i'm in Canada and you're in Texas, thats a little out of my league, lol! Did you try googling breeders in Texas? What about in surrounding states? 

As for the breed itself, I think Jag had good insight on them. They require lots of excercise, but you said you didn't think that would be a problem, so that's good!! They shed quite a bit... they aren't nick-named "German Shedders" for no reason. Depending on the dog and its lineage, they can be very high drive/intensity. That's not necessarily a bad thing but a high drive dog is not for everyone! When you're ready to sit down and relax for the night, they're still wanting to go and go and go! They like to be with their people and not left alone for long periods of time. They're a very confident (for the most part) breed and they will push the limits and test boundaries, something you must be prepared for. This is the reason a lot of them end up in shelters, because their previous owners just could not handle them. Like many large breeds, they're prone to hip displaysia and bloat. 

Those are the main things I can think of, i'm sure there are others though. Just do your research and make sure are prepared. This is an animal that will be with you and depend on you for the next 10-15 years, so make sure you can handle that. This breed is not for everyone. 

Good luck with your search, hopefully you find a good breeder!!


----------



## Shanna_lila (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and I mainly started it because I wanted to get folks opinions about Texas breeders. 

I'm considering getting a Vom Tal der Schatten puppy.

Does anyone have any input on this breeder? 

Thanks!!


----------

